# buffedCast Episode 183: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## xashija (8. März 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt’s ab sofort jeden Montag einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 12 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Los geht’s mit unserem ersten Beitrag: Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 183. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ultimo01 (8. März 2010)

Geile idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Meine Frage Wäre:

Was denkt Ihr? Werden "I-Pad" und Ähnliche Tablet Pc's Die Zukunft in Sachen Computer Sein?

Ich persönlich denke Nein. Weil ich mir einfach nicht Vorstellen kann das man Ego Shooter mit Touchscreen Spielen kann...

P.s. 1st 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich Denke Da Eher An Handgelenk Und Schulter Schädigungen wenn man Ego Shooter auf Touchscreen Spielt...


----------



## Slush (8. März 2010)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Äußerungen von seiten Blizzards bezüglich einer Troll Instanz in zB Zul'Drak vor Cataclysm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und was sagt die Buffed Redaktion zu diesem gerücht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (8. März 2010)

Tolle Idee die User von buffed mit in den Cast zu involvieren.
Die Leserbriefe aus der BuffedShow waren meiner Meinung ja nur ein mäßiger Erfolg, doch da im BuffedCast die Besetzung größer ist, wird das wohl sicherlich in mehrschichtiger Hinsicht besser laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerne gebe ich meinen Senf dazu und frage gewisse Dinge, die für den kommenden Cast aus MMO-Sicht relevant wären (also in meinen Augen):*
*
*Hier mal meine Fragen:*
Activision Blizzard sagte neulich, dass der PC Markt nicht mehr richtungweisend sei und die Entwicklung und Fokussierung mehr zu den mobilen Geräten hin gehen würde. Stichwort: Windows/Linux/Android Smartphones und Touchpads.Auch Google hat diesen Trend, den Activision Blizzard sieht, erkannt und bestätigt diese Evolution im Endgerätesegment. 
Heute erst zeigte Microsoft die perfekte Verknüfpfung von Windows 7, XBox 360 und einem Smartphone mit Windows Mobile 7 - die miteinander agieren perfekt zusammenarbeiten. Auch in Hinsicht eines Spiels im Multiplayermodus.

Wenn Activision-Blizzard diesen Weg gehen sollte und nächste Entwicklungen für Multi-Plattformen wie PC/Konsole/Smartphone entwickeln sollte - worin würden eure größten Bedenken hierbei sein?
Die Vorteile liegen auf der Hand: Überall mobil spielen, totale Kontrolle über die Anwendung rund um die Uhr mit einem kleinen Endgerät (wenn der Client auf einem iPad etc. laufen würde) - doch worin seht ihr die Gefahren für Spieler in diesem Zusammenhang?


So. Das war eine lange Frage.
Doch ich habe noch eine weitere:

Neue MMOs wie StarTrek haben es nicht gerade schwer viele User zu finden. Immerhin wird hier eine vorhandene Lizenz genommen, ein Spiel dafür entwickelt und die dahinterstehende Fangemeinde und Interessenten kaufen und spielen es dann.
Doch Spiele ohne Lizenz (ok, Beispiel Stargate Worlds mal bitte außen vor lassen) haben es verdammt schwer:
Neues Spiel-Universum, unbekannte Helden, Ungewohntes Handling und dergleichen helfen einem Neuling nicht, sich schnell in ein Universum eines neuen Spiels einzufinden.
Gibt es Ideen eurerseits, die aus eurer Erfahrung resultieren, wie ein Entwickler/Publisher ein Spiel an den Mann bringt? Was sind EURE Grundprinzipien, wo ihr sagen würdet, dass dies ein Spiel wäre, dass Zukunft hätte?


----------



## skyllo (8. März 2010)

Was denkt ihr wird nach cata kommen?? 
Klar irgendwann wird noch der smaragd grüne Traum kommen aber was kommt dazwiscen bzw. danach


----------



## patrick02 (8. März 2010)

Coole Idee

Also hier meine Frage:

Wie meint ihr sieht die Zukunft für Warhammer Online aus? Meint ihr das es eventuell irgendwann kostenlos sein könnte? Oder wird es eventuell geschlossen bzw. erstmal vom Markt genommen um komplett überarbeitet zu werden?

Liebe Grüße


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (8. März 2010)

Also hallo erstmal =D
Meine frage wäre: Wieso macht ihr denn nichtmal sowas wie ein live raid!
Mit musik... tänzer und sowas! Wie bei giga! Wäre doch mal richtig super!
Mfg Sordura :-)


----------



## Nereo (9. März 2010)

Hallo auch von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich muss auch sagen, dass ich es super finde, dass ihr die zuschauer einbezieht.
ausserdem wär ein liveraid (wie vor mir schon gesagt wurde) echt mal ne super idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu meiner frage:
 habt ihr zurzeit irgendwelche anderen spiele im visier ausser die aktuellen?
also gibt es welche die ihr besonders erwartet?

ich kann blade&soul nichtmehr abwarten und hoffe dass es bald mal wieder was neues dazu gibt


----------



## d2wap (9. März 2010)

Mir ist heute Morgen noch eine kleine Frage eingefallen.
Thema Aion, Warhammer, ROM, EVE Online:
Derzeit spielen wohl wenige bei euch Aion, Warhammer, ROM oder EVE Online. Zumindest sind wenig News für die jeweiligen Spiele in letzter Zeit zu verzeichnen, obwohl sich doch in jedem Spiel was getan hat.
Darf ich fragen, woran dies liegt?


----------



## Nios (9. März 2010)

Hiho!
Ja,ist echt eine tolle Idee..
Also der erste Teil über Wow reizt mich ehrlich gesagt recht wenig,die Zeit ist vorbei...;-)
Ich würd mich freuen,mehr über Eve online zu hören..ach ja,war längere Zeit nicht da..was treibt Marcel so?Hört man mal wieder was von ihm?

Ich freue mich auf morgen,

Schöne Grüße an das Buffed-Team,

Nios


----------



## Seteleron (9. März 2010)

Es ist zwar schon nach 12^^

Vlt bezieht ihr meine Frage noch ein

Wie steht ihr zu den Patchnotes von Aion 1.9

Findet ihr die Klassen werden overpowert oder eher underpowert?

Wie steht ihr zu den neuen Features?

Denkt ihr das die nervs des Assas gerechtfertigt sind? Im allgemein auch die anderen Nahkampfklassen.

MFG Sulfa


----------



## voj (9. März 2010)

naja passt hier nicht ganz rein aber:

werdet ihr irgentwann von Cata noch ein buffcast/show machen in der ihr eure persönlichen Highlights von  WOTLK  vortragt?


----------



## Kildran (9. März 2010)

ich weiß es steht auch im forum aber ich habe das gefühl das es stark von fanboys schön geredet wird daher hätte ich gerne eine neutrale meinung eurerseits :

wie steht es um die deutschen warhammer server ? so von wegen gleichgewicht der fraktionen und ist es echt so schlimm mit dem npc gefarme ?


wollte außerdem noch fragen ob irgendwie eine wiedersehenswoche oder sowas ansteht


----------



## Nevistus (9. März 2010)

Super Idee das mit dem Forenfred 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde der aktuelle Status des Warcraft-Kinofilms interessieren.

Außerdem würde mich freuen, wenn einer von euch etwas zu Warcraft 1+2 erzählen könnte.
Also was das so fürn Spiel war und worum sich die Story drehte.


----------



## Die Sula (9. März 2010)

Mich würde mal ein Rollenspiel Spezial interessieren, in dem Fragen beantwortet werden wie z.b. "Wer sind diese Zwerge?" Warum sind Orks Grün?" Sind Okrs die Brüder von Goblins?" "Was haben die Orks gegen die Zwerge und umgekehrt?"!

Dann würde mich mal ein aktuelles Fazit für alle neuen Spieler interessieren? Ich sehe euch Buffis als gute und erfahrene Spieler und würde mich aus dem Grund freuen wenn ihr mal kurz Berichtet ob ihr einen neueinstieg bei den verschiedenen MMO's als leicht und sinvoll seht oder eher kompliziert und fast nicht mehr lohnenswert.

Was ist mit FloZwo? Spielt er noch Herr der Ringe? Wird man ihn bald wieder regelmäßig in einem Cast oder Show sehen? Sein Wächter hat mich zum kauf von HdRO verleitet und würd gerne mehr sehen.
Warum wechselt die Besetzung der BuffedShow so häufig? Früher wurde zu jedem Patch auch von HdRO ca. 10 min oder so gespielt und jeder Buffi hat die BuffedShow wärend seiner Sektion geleitet. Dann hat Björn durch die Show geleitet was ungewohnt war aber ich Björn mittlerweile mag und es spaß macht die Show mit ihm zu schauen. Aber wo ist Björn nun? Schon wieder jemand neues der durch die Show führt .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ein gewohnheits Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (15. März 2010)

Ähm, zählt das jetzt auch mit für die Nummer 184?

Na egal ich probiers einfach mal, den einen passenden Thread für die Nummer 184 hab ich trotz sufu nicht gefunden.

Also, wie siehts mit Berichterstattungen und Meinungen euerseits zu Final Fantasy 14 (wurde durch die Nr. 13 angefixt) aus. Closed Beta soll ja am 11.03 gestartet sein. Außerdem würde mich noch interressieren was ihr zu DC Universe meint.

Dann habt ihr mal in einem anderen Cast (Rückblick 09 oder Ausblick 10, weiß nimma genau) bissl um Wunschmmo's rumgesponnen. Ich sag nur He Man


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Was wär den für euch ein MustHave. Ich z.b. hätte nach dem sehr coolen Trailer gerne ein Tron-MMO. *in Kindheitserinnerungen schwelg*

Grüße Möhrewinger


----------



## xashija (16. März 2010)

Die hier im Thread gestellten Fragen können durchaus im 184. Podcast noch aufgegriffen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der richtige Thread für den 184. Cast ist aber hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/146672-buffedcast-episode-184-postet-eure-fragen-und-kommentare-zu-wow-runes-of-magic-und-co/


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (20. März 2010)

Habe das in BuffedCast 182 erwähnte Thema mit den Banküberfällen im Bezug auf Städteraids nochmal aufgegriffen und umstrukturiert:
http://forums.wow-eu...947125391&sid=3
Steht alles hier im Blizzard Vorschlagsforum wäre top wenn ihr es nochmal aufgreifen könntet um es an die Community ranzuführen evtl. stößt die Idee ja noch auf Anklang und es lässt sich was umsetzen.

greetz

Hier der zugehörige Buffed-Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/147247-epische-pvp-weeklys/


----------

